# Francis Beckwith Heads to Rome



## bookslover (May 8, 2007)

I'm sure this must have been mentioned somewhere on the PB by now, but the (formerly) evangelical philosopher Francis Beckwith has abandoned his evangelicalism and is joining the Roman Catholic Church. He has resigned as president of the Evangelical Theological Society, as well.

How could someone so smart be so dumb?


----------



## historyb (May 8, 2007)

maybe he went out from us because he was never one of us


----------



## Pilgrim (May 8, 2007)

It has already been posted here.


----------

